# San Andreas graphics problem



## Damonc

I've got a problem with the people in San Andreas - The problem is kinda hard to explain so I took this screen shot (and circled the "people")

I'm running the latest version of DirectX, and the latest drivers for my video card (Geforce FX5200) - the rest of my system specs are in my sig. Apart from this the game runs fine.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Have you made sure to turn everything down to low?


----------



## Damonc

I didnt change any settings from their default.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Disable all effects and make all settings low, stay @ 32 color.


----------



## ohheck

and always be sure and shoot / club / stab people to death and say: "Gimme that paper!" or alternately: "Is this all you got?!"


----------



## I Fix 4 U

or the worst. Hey noob, can I hear you say "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBIEEEEE!!!!11!!1!11"


----------



## Damonc

OK, I've tried turning things on or off.. but still its dodgy. At one of the airports even some of the walls for the hangers are invisible - it makes it hard to find the way out when u go in.. If I cant get this sorted I'm going to see if I can get my money back.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

New processor?


----------



## Damonc

I'd like to.. but thats expensive for one game.. and I cant afford to at the moment either


----------



## Skivvywaver

I'll sell you an Athlon XP 2400+ cheap. I mean it for real, it is just laying here. 2 ghz.


----------



## cheese

If i still had my old computer, i would have been interested in that chip.

If you can afford/computer handle it, go for it, skivvy is a trusted seller.


----------



## Damonc

Skivvywaver said:


> I'll sell you an Athlon XP 2400+ cheap. I mean it for real, it is just laying here. 2 ghz.


Mmm.. How much Inc. Shipping (remember I am in Australia)


----------



## Skivvywaver

Oh God, Forget it. Shipping would be more than the CPU is worth. I want $35 for it, but man shipping would make it $45 at least. Buy from another Aussie. Sorry.


----------



## Damonc

:up: thats cool


----------



## Jockstar

Cant wait till this game comes out in Thailand. Its in the States now and Europe. You say you got it in Oz. When oh when will we get it here?


----------



## ChRoNo16

No matter what 3-d game you play, no matter what computer, these things always happen, why idk.. but u cant fix it...


----------



## Super-D-38

Works great on my system... Same vid card? 5200 FX? 
Full draw distance and "Very High" detail... Much better than the PS 2 ver. 

BTW; did you know there were hidden "coffee" (sex) actions?  
They were discovered in the PS 2 version, but now with the PC they can be unlocked.. 
Just an FYI..


----------



## I Fix 4 U

GTA Has all sorts of goodies in it 

BF2 is gonna be another blow you away game.


----------



## Super-D-38

Yeh the PC version has so much more... I thought I had seen it all, finished the PS2 3 times... Now with the PC ver. I see something new all the time.. 

Any idea if the Blond on the cover is in the PC ver.?
I haven't left Los Santos yet..


----------



## Jockstar

I'm still waiting. Heard a rumour from someone on a Thai forum that he has seen it in LOS(Land Of Smiles)Thailand. Will check it out this week. I want the original and not a dodgy copy. I'll tell you one thing guys. It will be heaps cheaper than anywhere else. eg. HL2 was 600 baht for an original. Thats less than 10 pounds. Will keep you informed. Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Is it that hard to get a legal copy in Thailand???


----------



## Jockstar

iXneonXi said:


> Is it that hard to get a legal copy in Thailand???


Not hard at all. You might just have to wait a while longer. The copies can serve their purpose. ie If you are unsure about a game. I have purchased them. But in the last 5 months. I havent. Just not worth it. Many problems. Much better to buy the original. That isnt really that much more. One problem though is that the manual comes written in Thai. But this can usually be over come by searching the files on the disc for the relavant info and just writing the English next to it. No big deal. Just takes a little longer. But you can definately get originals games. Just that copies are more in your face.


----------

